# Dressage instructor wanted -- Lanarkshire



## Caol Ila (18 December 2014)

A friend of mine is looking for a dressage instructor in South Lanarkshire, Larkhall being the nearest town to the yard.  Preferably someone with a 'classical' point of view, like Sylvia Loch, but needless to say, based closer to us than Kelso.  

Does anyone know anyone?


----------



## Jnhuk (20 December 2014)

No direct experience but Bryony Wallace is Falkirk way but probably better roads from Larkhall to there than Eden Hall

http://www.classicaldressagescotland.co.uk/

If you find anyone closer let me know! Thanks


----------



## Caol Ila (21 December 2014)

Yes, my friend has been in touch with her.  We were keeping our eyes out for someone closer; she is willing to come as she has a couple students in Carluke but it is dependent on the Carluke people having their lessons.  Which is fair enough, as it it's a schlep from Falkirk.  But if the Carluke people cancel for whatever reason, my friend is outta luck.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (21 December 2014)

Katie Barr teaches dressage.


----------



## Jnhuk (23 December 2014)

Caol - have a look on Sylvia's website, http://www.classicalriding.co.uk/index.php?option=com_crc_trainers_directory&Itemid=213

On there is mentioned Gillian Elliot south lanarkshire & Margaret Hinselwood Romanno Bridge

Katie Barr is very good and does teaches dressage but I would say teaches more in the competitive way rather than classical


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 December 2014)

Agree Katie's approach is definitely competition-focused.


----------



## Marydoll (25 December 2014)

Liz Holmes in Bonnybridge is a classical instructor and is a teacher on the CRC website. She is excellent


----------

